# Disposing of DE blades when done



## Celticking (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi Folks

I have been shaving now every day with my DE razor for a week, and after 7 shaves i feel its time for a new blade.

What is the safest way of disposing with the old blades?


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Wrap in a bit of folded cardboard and then in the bin?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Celticking said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> I have been shaving now every day with my DE razor for a week, and after 7 shaves i feel its time for a new blade.
> 
> What is the safest way of disposing with the old blades?


Doesn't the plastic dispenser you buy the blades in have a slot to slide the used blades in to?


----------



## Celticking (Oct 23, 2009)

rmorgan84 said:


> Doesn't the plastic dispenser you buy the blades in have a slot to slide the used blades in to?


I was using the single Merkur blade that came with the DE kit. I have 2 packs of derby blades though so will have a look at one of them and see if i can use that.

Thanks


----------



## leonclio (May 8, 2008)

as above my dispencer has a slot to put them in once used.


----------



## Celticking (Oct 23, 2009)

Opened the derby blades and took the new ones out slotted the old one in at the bottom and replaced the new wrapped ones on top. Job done.

Thanks guys


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Go to any nhs outlet, doc surgery, accident unit etc, they will give you a little yellow sharps bin:thumb:

Mark


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

mwbpsx said:


> Go to any nhs outlet, doc surgery, accident unit etc, they will give you a little yellow sharps bin:thumb:
> 
> Mark


Do you need to walk in with a needle hanging out your arm to do this? 

S


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

MASKING TAPE. Then in the bin


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

SBerlyn said:


> Do you need to walk in with a needle hanging out your arm to do this?
> 
> S


If you look 'normal' then they'll probably charge you for it.

With a needle in your arm you'll probably get it for free (and no doubt free dental service thrown in for good measure...).


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

Celticking said:


> Opened the derby blades and took the new ones out slotted the old one in at the bottom and replaced the new wrapped ones on top. Job done.
> 
> Thanks guys


The Derby blade holder has a slot below the new blades. You have to unclip the cover and it's a bit of a fiddle. Not as obvious as the Merkur pack.


----------



## c4sh (Mar 18, 2010)

Thought i would post on this as i work in a recycling center and have done for almost 6 years and one thing that annoys the hell out of me is people who chuck very sharp objects and needels into bags that get sorted by some poor person who will end up in hospital with some sort of infection,if you cannot get a sharps box then you could place them into a clear sealed container of some sort so it can be seen,if it is going into you normal domestic waste that gets collect by your bin men it "should" go straight into the lorry and then straight to landfill this way there is minimal contact with people and once its tipped from the lorry it "should" be burried straight away,if your taking it to your local tip or recycling center just put it into a secure container and tell one of the site staff that way it will get dispossed of correctly and no one is likely to get hurt from it,your probally thinking shut the hell up but just for example i work for one of the biggest firms in the UK and we have a great H+S team who make sure we get the best PPE to use and kevlar gloves are a must have but a sharp blade will slice through them like a hot knife through butter this has been a problem for a long time and even doctors tell people to just chuck it out for the binman or take it to the tip.


----------

